# Skaven vs Lizardmen



## burton001 (Jan 24, 2012)

Usually play around 1000-1500 point games. Ive been using 80 clan rats bell rat orgers doomwheel. However I always seem to be on the losing end, as his guys have the higher T. And his general has a saving throw of +1? So any ideas on how to do more damage? Or to get rid of his general?

Thanks


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

When I fight lizardmen I will often grab a warp-lightning cannon or two to pound the enemy during the approach and some rat ogres for cc pounding and it usually turns out ok.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

... or just use magic. Making them T3 or just turning them into clanrats works nicely.

Though, if I'm honest using a bell at 1500pts is possibly a little too soon: it is a lot of points (I assume for 1.5k since it doesn't fit at 1k), but havingthe grey seer on top should mean you control enough magic phases to seriously hurt the lizards before they hit you... otherwise you could just get yourself a hellpit. In my view they rival the hydra as the best monster in the game.


----------



## burton001 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

You can't even fit the bell in at 1.5k. Since the bell is 200 and the Seer riding it is 245 base it can't fit at 1.5k.

For an alternate Lord since Lizzies have terrible I values try a cheap Warlord with the Fellblade. Guarantee that even an Oldblood will be hard pressed to survive. The trick is to play it as if it is not much because otherwise he will just refuse the challenge. Remember you do not have to tell your opponent your magic items.

The Fellblade itself (whilst it may poison you coming into combat) strikes at S10 (so no armour ave possible and likely wounding on 2's), forces him to reroll those successfull ward saves anf then multiplies each wound by D6.

As for units I tend to match Saurus with Plague Monks with the Plague Banner. Lots of attacks all rerolling hist and wounds in one round of combat and being T4 to boot are quite likely to survive return attacks better.


----------

